# Wow...Some People!



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

With all this talk of how bad the littering is at public access fishing areas I saw something Sat. that makes me think there is hope afterall. I was driving down the rd to the Woodland Mound ramp and saw a couiple folks coming out of the woods. As I get closer I see that not only are these guys carrying their fishing gear but each one is also carrying at least one large bag of trash with them....If you guys are members of this site I wanted to thank you for being the solution instead of the problem.


----------



## Beetle (Jul 9, 2008)

Great post!


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Yes, thanks for the post. Unfortunately it's the exception, not the rule! I look forward to the day when we don't even have to mention stuff like this, it's just standard practice not to litter. Until then, it's awesome to see people doing more than their share.

CW


----------

